# Rare wood I can't find



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I have been looking for a rare variety of wood for some time now and cannot seem to locate it. I was wondering if any of you might have any ideas. Here is a link about it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_seyal

It is commonly known as Red Acacia (as there are many other varieties of Acacia). Can anyone think of a source, or a good place to look for the rarest of rare suppliers?

Much appreciated!


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

try the wood collectors society, they specialize in hard to find woods. i think they have a buy/sell section on their site where you could request it.

http://www.woodcollectors.org/


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

You might try www.woodfinder.com


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Just curious - is this the variation of Acacia that you think was used to build the arc of the covenant?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've seen Acacia from time to time on eBay.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

woodfinder.com


----------



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I am definitely going to look into all of your suggestions, thanks for taking the time to help me out on this one!

Rich - Yes, I believe it was, as I think that's the general consensus. The Hebrew word used "********************tah/********************tim" is generally acknowledged to be Red Acacia by native speakers. What are your thoughts? I want to use it for a project I've been asked to do for our church.

Thanks!


----------



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting to see so many online wood suppliers that name their business after Acacia wood, but don't carry any supply of Acacia at all.


> ? I don't get it. They are a common tree even today, must I start my own business supplying it to the U.S.


! (yeah right) 

signed,
frustrated in california


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Try Tropical Exotic Hardwoods of Latin America. They are located in Carlsbad CA (San Diego County).


----------



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Ken - I'm on it…

Will keep you guys posted.


----------

